# PhysiquesOfGreatness - Keeping It Simple (Some Cutting Advice)



## trodizzle (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## losieloos (Mar 19, 2015)

Who made this phaggot red?


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 19, 2015)

Potato chips?? Uh...okay.

#retard


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2015)

I didn't watch the video but Chris Jones is pretty smart when it comes to dieting and shit.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 19, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I didn't watch the video but Chris Jones is pretty smart when it comes to dieting and shit.



I agree. The proof is in the physique as well. He shares what he knows and what works for him which I can appreciate.


----------

